# Being "under care" from one denomination to another?



## hankook (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi,

If I am "under care" of a KAPC (Korean American Presbyterian Church) presbytery, can I decide to be "under care" of a PCA presbytery later on? 

Thanks,

John


----------



## iainduguid (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the answer is "Yes." Being under care means that you are heading on an ordination track and that the denomination is encouraging you in that direction. It is not a commitment on their part to definitely ordain you, nor on yours definitely to pursue ordination with them. You can't be under care of two denominations at once, but there's no reason why you couldn't be under care of one denomination and then move to be under care of another. This would quite often happen if you changed your views in seminary, for example moving from a PCA background to being part of the OPC, or vice versa.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes.

We have received men into our presbytery who had been under care, in their former denomination at the time that they joined the PCA.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 19, 2011)

That's up the presbytery in whose bounds you live. It is not automatic if you decide to transfer- it would be up to the presbytery.


----------

